# Infiniti J30 misfire?



## alpar80 (Feb 28, 2008)

My daily driver, a 1993 Infiniti J30 (Nissan 3.0) doesnt seem to be running correctly. As I went to start it this evening it seemed as if it had a misfire, the low idle was glugging and was somewhat shakey. As I reved it up it seemed to get up to RPM but with somewhat of a hesitation. It seems as it is more pernounced at low idle in gear and cruise around 1800 RPM. I decided to pull all the plugs to see if they were all firing and they were clean, I replaced them anyway. I also replaced the air filter (it needed it) filled the tank up with new gas and added a bottle of lucas injector cleaner, still no dice. Is this a possible sensor failure? I would hate to bring it to the dealer knowing what they are going to charge.


----------

